# 2x RX 480 mit E9-480W Netzteil



## Hias_147 (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo

Würde ein ca. zwei Jahre altes Bequiet E9-480 Netzteil den Betrieb von zwei RX 480 8GB (Sapphire Nitro) im Crossfire schaffen?
Laut Netzteilkalkulator von Bequiet komme ich auf 461W maximalen Strombedarf (bei 2x SATA, 2x Arbeitsspeicher und 2 Lüftern), dort werden aber erst Netzteile ab 550W empfohlen.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Februar 2017)

Es ist nie gut, Netzteile fast am Limit laufen zu lassen, zumal Netzteile tatsächlich altern, d. h. mit den Jahren erreichen sie nicht mehr die Wattleistung, die sie ursprünglich einmal hatten.

Ein Puffer von 10-20% ist nie verkehrt und deckt sich mit den Empfehlungen der Hersteller.


----------



## svd (3. Februar 2017)

Allerdings hat das E9-480W zwei PCIe-Anschlüsse mit je 6+2 Pins für die Grafikkarte(n), der Hersteller traut seinem Netzteil also zu, darüber zwei Mal bis zu 150W bereitzustellen.
Die RX480 benötigt aber bloß einen einzigen 6-pin-Stecker, sodass sie sich mit bis zu 75 zusätzlichen Watt vom PCIe-Kabel begnügt (oder begnügen muss).

So gesehen, arbeitet das Netzteil ja eh unterhalb seiner Kapazität. Diese Netzteilkalkulatoren rechnen halt immer mit dem schlimmsten Fall, also superhungrige Hardware unter Benchmarklast
mit dem billigsten und ineffizientesten Netzteil wo gibbet. 

edit: Oh, die Nitro braucht 8-pin-Stecker? Naja, reichte ja trotzdem.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2017)

Was hast du denn für ne CPU, Mainbaord usw. ? Übertaktet?

Die Kalkulatoren bei den Herstellern muss man mit Vorsicht genießen, denn die wollen ja zum einen, dass es DEFINITIV reicht und nicht einer dann meckert, weil er vlt nicht bedacht hat, dass seine 6 Festplatten, 10 Lüfter und die Übertaktung der CPU doch die entscheidenden 50W mehr ziehen. Zum anderen wollen die natürlich im Zweifel auch das stärkere und somit auch teurere Netzteil empfehlen  

An sich braucht EINE RX 480 um die 160W, bei nem übertakteten Modell vlt auch mehr, siehe zb hier AMD Radeon RX 480 - hart auf Kante gebaut - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle  Spiele-Max (Seite 15) - HT4U.net   viele RX 480 haben auch nur EINEN PCie 6-Pin-Stecker, da sind dann an sich eh maximal 150W drin. Die Sapphire hat aber nen 8Pin-Stecker. Maximal überhaupt wären mit dem einen PCie 8Pin-Stecker, den die Sapphire hat, 75W (über den Slot) + 150W (über 8Pin) möglich. D.h. Theoretisch könnten zwei Karten 2x 225 = 450W ziehen. 

Aber laut Tests mehrerer Karten hast Du zusammen mit nem Core i5/i7 ca 270W INSGESAMT bei Maximallast, hier zB sind auch mehrere Sapphire RX 480 in der Tabelle: https://www.computerbase.de/2016-07/sapphire-radeon-rx-480-nitro-oc-test/5/  denn es ist so: ein 6pin-Stecker würde zusammen mit dem PCIe-Slot maximal 150W ermöglichen, und wenn die Karte halt 10W mehr brauchen könnte, vlt auch mit Übertaktung 20W mehr, dann muss man halt nen 8Pin-Stecker nehmen, auch wenn man später bei weitem nicht an die möglichen 225W rankommt. 

CPU&co brauchen erfahrungsgemäß 90-120W, d.h wenn du bei 270W Gesamtverbrauch da grob 160-170W für die Grafikkarte annimmst, bist du mit ner zweiten RX 480 bei insgesamt 430-440W. 

Du kannst aber so oder so nicht einfach sagen "die Summe der Teile braucht 430W, also reicht ein 450W-Netzteil", denn wichtig ist, WIE die Watt verteilt sind - da gibt es nämlich drei Spannungswerte, die jeweils ein Maximum haben (3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt). Es gibt auch Netzteile, die als Nennwert 550W haben, aber für die 12V-Stromleitung, die u.a. die Grafikkarten versorgt, sind es maximal zB 300W, und dann ginge auf keinen Fall eine zweite RX 480, weil zwei RX 480 schon 300-320W brauchen könnten, von der 12V-Leitung aber noch weitere Dinge im PC versorgt werden müssen. Dass das 550W-Netzteil dann noch 200W "über" hat, nutzt dann nix, wenn die 200W nur bei 3,3 und 5 Volt zur Verfügung stehen. Somit ist so ein 550W-Modell für einen Gaming-PC an sich eher als 400W-Modell zu sehen, und ein gutes Modell wie das E9 von Be Quiet mit einer sehr guten Verteilung reicht aus.

Die E9-Serie ist recht effizient/hochwertig,  und die 480W an sich deutlich untertrieben, das ist nicht das Maximum, sondern eher so was wie "empfohlenes Maximaum für längere Last" - wenn du mal bei Be Quiet schaust Leises Netzteil 480W PSU STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 480W CM von be quiet!  bei den technischen Daten, Ausgangsleistung: da hat allein die 12V-Leitung schon über 450W als Maximum, und der Rest 130W - ein unseriöser Hersteller würde das also als 580W-Netzteil, vlt sogar mit 600W vermarkten. Daher findest du eben auch viele erstaunlich billige Netzteil mit angeblich 600W... 

Dein Vorhaben müsste also an sich problemlos gehen, WENN du ne moderne Intel-CPU hast. So ein E9 mit 480W ist effektiv besser oder gleichstark wie viele andere Netzteile für 60-70€, die mit 550W werben. Es kann aber in der Tat sein, wie Spassbremse sagt, dass das Netzteil halt früher den Geist aufgibt, weil es lange bei vielleicht zB 80% Last ist. Aber meiner Meinung nach kannst du das ruhig "riskieren", da kann maximal der PC ausgehen, wenn es mal anfängt zu schwächeln, gerade bei Be Quiet, die gute Schutzschaltungen haben. Dass irgendein anderes Teil Schaden nimmt, nur weil das Netzteil schlapp macht, ist nahezu ausgeschlossen, bzw. die Chance ist genau so hoch wie die Chance, dass ein neues Netzteil durch einen ganz anderen Defekt Schaden anrichtet. und mit "genauso hoch" meine ich eher "genauso gering"  

Eine ganz andere Frage ist, ob es sich auch lohnt. Manche Games laufen nicht mit Crossfire bzw. haben kaum einen Leistungsgewinn, andere haben kleine Ruckler, und auch wenn es einwandfrei klappt, hast du idR nur 60-65% Leistungsplus im Vergleich zu nur einer Karte. Und bald sollen ja neue AMD-Karten rauskommen - ICH würde daher lieber die neuen Karten abwarten. Oder kommst du sehr günstig an eine RX 480 ran?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Februar 2017)

@Herbboy:

Ich hatte ja vor zwei Jahren selbst den Fall, dass mein -zugegeben mein schon recht betagtes- Silverstone 500W NT in bestimmten Vollast-Situationen zusammen mit meiner damaligen GTX970 versagte und hässliche Crashes produzierte. Die Karte war zwar eigentlich sehr sparsam, produzierte aber gerne mal sehr heftige "Powerspikes", mit denen das alte NT nicht zurecht kam.

Ich habe mir dann sehr schnell Ersatz besorgt. 

Daher kann ich nur raten, für einen stabilen Betrieb großzügige Puffer einzuplanen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Herbboy:
> 
> Ich hatte ja vor zwei Jahren selbst den Fall, dass mein -zugegeben mein schon recht betagtes- Silverstone 500W NT in bestimmten Vollast-Situationen zusammen mit meiner damaligen GTX970 versagte und hässliche Crashes produzierte. Die Karte war zwar eigentlich sehr sparsam, produzierte aber gerne mal sehr heftige "Powerspikes", mit denen das alte NT nicht zurecht kam.
> 
> ...


 in Deinem Fall lag das u.a. sicher daran, dass es zwar genug Watt bei 12V bot, aber nur verteilt auf EINE Leitung, und dann auch noch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Das ist bei plötzlichen Leistungsspitzen ein Nachteil, daher sollte man bei einem neuen PC/Netzteil darauf achten, dass es mind 2 Lanes für 12V gibt. Das E9 hat sogar 4. Und weil das immer wichtiger wird, gibt es die Info über die Anzahl an 12V-Leitungen seit ein paar Monaten auch bei Geizhals als eine Filteroption    du hast ja AFAIK kein Netzteil mit "mehr Watt" geholt. oder?

Selbstverständlich sollte man aber - wenn der PC definitiv bis zu X Watt anfordern könnte - eher ein Netzeil mit einem Nennwert x + 20% holen. Beim E9 speziell kann es halt an sich mehr liefern als draufsteht, weil BQ da sehr vorsichtige und seriöse Angaben macht.

Ich würde es daher auf jeden Fall mal testen und wäre überrascht, wenn es nicht klappt. Es wäre aber schade um das Netzteil, wenn man es verkauft nur weil man nicht ganz sicher ist, ob es reicht. Bei nem alten BQ L7 mit 450-500W wäre das was anderes, aber das E9 kostete nicht ohne Grund eher 90€, das L7 nur 50€


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in Deinem Fall lag das u.a. sicher daran, dass es zwar genug Watt bei 12V bot, aber nur verteilt auf EINE Leitung. Das ist bei plötzlichen Leistungsspitzen ein Nachteil, daher sollte man bei einem neuen PC/Netzteil darauf achten, dass es mind 2 Lanes für 12V gibt. Das E9 hat sogar 4. Und weil das immer wichtiger wird, gibt es die Info über die Anzahl an 12V-Leitungen seit ein paar Monaten auch bei Geizhals als eine Filteroption    du hast ja AFAIK kein Netzteil mit "mehr Watt" geholt. oder?



Nein, nur ein entsprechend aktuelles 500W, ein bequiet! E10 übrigens.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, nur ein entsprechend aktuelles 500W, ein bequiet! E10 übrigens.


 ok, damit könntest du halb Nordkorea mit Strom versorgen. Wobei das ja keine Kunst ist, da ja kaum jemand da elektrische Geräte hat...  


ich selber hab das E9-CM mit 580W - an sich viel zu viel, aber damals gab es das bei caseking im Angebot, und in den "günstigen" Shops gab es das 480er grad nicht, nur in anderen Shops zu Preisen, so dass das 580er bei caseking damals auch nicht teurer war.


----------

